# Hackberry Burl HF



## TimR (May 26, 2013)

I just finished buffing and waxing this piece. Stands about 9" tall and 6" diam. Antique oil, a couple coats, then Beall buffed and RenWax applied and buffed. 
This stuff turned really nicely, easy getting a good finish on inside without tearout. 
Pretty stable drying, but my thickness was pretty consistent at 3/16" or less, which helps. I have some of this for sale in other thread if anyone interested. Kinda different burl, not like any other burl I've seen. Don't know how to describe it...different for sure. 
Comments welcome, thanks!
[attachment=25438][attachment=25439][attachment=25440]


----------



## ssgmeader (May 26, 2013)

I like the color on this piece.


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2013)

That's a neat piece, Tim! It's pretty wood and quite different from anything I've seen before.


----------



## bobhasen (May 27, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2013)

I would describe it as beautiful.


----------

